# Trace amounts of protein in urine???



## Guppy051708

Ladies, have any of you had trace amounts of pretein in your urine? And if you did, what did it mean? :shrug: I went to my 32 week MW appt. On Monday and I had a slightly elevated BP (130/80) (that was my first "high" reading this pregnancy) So nothing too high but still elevated. I also had "trace" amounts of protein in my urine. They had me go back today to recheck my BP and to get a "clean catch" urine sample. They thought maybe the last time there was trace amounts of protein in the urine due to the sample coming in contact with skin, etc. But they didn't know for sure and had me do a clean catch today. My BP was 110/60 :thumbup: so that's great that it went down 20 points! :dance: but once again there were still "trace" amounts of protein in the urine :( 

They are going to keep and eye on it to make sure it doesn't turn to Pre-E, but they did mention that I could deliver early if BP goes nuts. Does early mean after 37 weeks but before 40 or does it mean before 37 weeks? :shrug:

What has your experience been with this?
Also, I read somewhere that protein in trace amounts could be a UTI, why didn't they test for that? Is it bc Ive never had issues with it this pregnancy and I'm in the 3rd tri or what? :shrug:


----------



## kmac625

I had trace amounts once and my midwives clinic don't even consider that worth worrying about. Often it is due to contamination in the urine sample from excess discharge. I don't know what they meant by early delivery for you though. I'm sure everything will be fine though hun.


----------



## Guppy051708

kmac625 said:


> I had trace amounts once and my midwives clinic don't even consider that worth worrying about. Often it is due to contamination in the urine sample from excess discharge. I don't know what they meant by early delivery for you though. I'm sure everything will be fine though hun.

I had two samples with trace amounts and one elevated BP though.
Although when I did use the towletts for the clean catch I did get large clumps of discharge..maybe itwas small bits of my plug (which will grow back I'm told). So maybe that's why? Ive been getting a lot of that lately. 
I think if the BP stays low then it will be fine tho. Just not sure how the while water birth thing will turn out :wacko: oh well, guess there isn't much I can do about it.


----------



## MissCurly

i would've thought that your BP is ok, mine for the first time ever has been as low as 122/77, its always been much higher in the 130-140s/80.

Oh and i had trace protein too but fine when i went to see mw yesterday.


----------



## Guppy051708

My BP is normally way lower than 130. It's usually around 110, so I think that paired with the protein had them investigating. My next appt. Is in 1-2 weeks so I guess I'll see then.

Thanks for letting me in on your experiences :friends: 
Please keep em coming :)


----------



## ljo1984

i had a trace at 36 weeks and my BP was like yours (she said it was slightly raised but im a nurse and i know its within a normal range), so she saw me again at 38 weeks and it was negitive and BP was fine still, it could just be a slight UTI so drink plenty of water, thats all i did.


----------



## Hoolie

My urine sample had a plus protein in it on Wednesday. When I asked if I had pre-eclmapsia, she said it could be due to a number of reasons, two being infection or just simply not drinking enough. They split the sample and sent it off for two tests.


I got the results today and nothing to worry about so I think I have just not drunk enough recently. It's been very hot here as well so I should be drinking more to compensate. 

Trace results normally aren't investigated.

Alex


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks girls!
I'm surprised with my extreme history of UTIs that they didn't test for an infection (last year Alone I had 4-5 UTIs in an 8 month span). I'm highly prone to them, however I havnt had any yet this pregnancy


----------



## drea2904

I have had +traces of protein last twice but bp ok, she thinks it could be a wee infection but not done anything as yet. Im just trying to keep fluids up.


----------



## Guppy051708

I didn't think UTIs went away on their own?:shrug: could be wrong tho. as my previous care provider (before switching to the mw) was a "pill pusher" on everything. :wacko:


----------



## drea2904

im not sure, she hasnt tested for infection she just thought it could be and to try more fluids and cranberry juice


----------



## Guppy051708

Gotchya :thumbup:


----------

